# Dallas Fort Worth Area Herf June 10th at the Tap In



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, I am confirmed for a class in Dallas from June 6th - 9th and can get away and herf one night so let me know if anyone is up for an informal herf in Dallas one of these 2 nights. I am staying near Love Field and have a rental car. 

scottie


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> Okay, I am confirmed for a class in Dallas from June 6th - 9th and can get away and herf one night so let me know if anyone is up for an informal herf in Dallas one of these 2 nights. I am staying near Love Field and have a rental car.
> 
> scottie


Count me in for sure. :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



rack04 said:


> Count me in for sure. :tu


You got it man. Now get the other Dallas area BoTLs out to herf with us.

Calling Croatan.........


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> You got it man. Now get the other Dallas area BoTLs out to herf with us.
> 
> Calling Croatan.........


You do better insulting James' mother than call him a Dallas site. Now he will never go.

If in town I would love to attend and get Justin to let his hair down and go wild.

MikeyJ23 probably has not run wild in a day or so and could be up for it.

Keep me posted.

tt:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

I'm definitely down. Keep me updated.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

I am interested as well. Let us know where you are staying at and we can organize a herf. A midpoint will work best for all, so no fighting over here is better than there.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



BeagleOne said:


> I am interested as well. Let us know where you are staying at and we can organize a herf. A midpoint will work best for all, so no fighting over here is better than there.


Can't wait to met the guy that I've heard so many stories about but has denied all of them. :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

I'm in.

Though I vote for spending money anywhere except Dallas


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Oh, oh.
Someone made the mistake of calling it the Dallas area.
Boy have I been down that road.
Here comes James!!!:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



Blueface said:


> Oh, oh.
> Someone made the mistake of calling it the Dallas area.
> Boy have I been down that road.
> Here comes James!!!:r


I have too!!! These guys will look after ya. Have a good one guys!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

I am staying at the Embassy Suites Love Field and we can change the name of the thread to Plano or Addison area if it suits James.

scottie


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> I am staying at the Embassy Suites Love Field and we can change the name of the thread to Plano or Addison area if it suits James.
> 
> scottie


Fine by me. :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> I am staying at the Embassy Suites Love Field and we can change the name of the thread to Plano or Addison area if it suits James.
> 
> scottie




Go west, young man


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



croatan said:


> Go west, young man


Arlington? Grapevine? Irving?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Midcities then. Grapevine (Tap In), Euless (Town & Country) or Arlington (Arlington CC)?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



BeagleOne said:


> Midcities then. Grapevine (Tap In), Euless (Town & Country) or Arlington (Arlington CC)?


The Tap In holds a sentimental place in my heart, but I haven't been to T&C or A.CC so it'd be fun to try new places.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

There is one more option... Taboo Cigars in North Richland Hills, but it might be a haul for a few.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

I'll probably be coming from Addison.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

I'm really cool with going anywhere--just have to take a few shots at Dallas when I get the chance 

I do like the Tap Inn, though. More centrally-located, decent food and drink, and fairly inexpensive. I tend to like bars/grills over B&Ms, but wherever y'all want to go is ok with me.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

If only Carlos was coming. He knows how to organize the masses and calm the hairy beast (Croatan).

Shaping up to be quite the mud wrestling extravaganza. Should be a memorable time.

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



ttours said:


> If only Carlos was coming. He knows how to organize the masses and calm the hairy beast (Croatan).
> 
> Shaping up to be quite the mud wrestling extravaganza. Should be a memorable time.
> 
> tt:cb


Hey I know how to calm a hairy beast!!!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Okay so Tap In on Tuesday or Wednesday evening? I can probably be there as early as 5pm. I wonder if Carlos would take some of his miles and fly up just for the occasion?

scottie


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Tuesday works better for me (non-workout days). I can be there around that time as well. we may need to send a hunting party to track down Carlos and bring him back. Or maybe we just need to offer him some more Del's Delight drinks!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Is this the place?

http://www.thetapin.com/


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Either day is fine for me. Tuesday would definitely work. And Carlos: Del's Delights are on me, so get your Cuban ass down here!



rack04 said:


> Is this the place?
> 
> http://www.thetapin.com/


Yup. Looks like they have a new website (which just made all sorts of damn noises when I opened it)


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



rack04 said:


> Is this the place?
> 
> http://www.thetapin.com/


That's it - although if Carlos comes we'll be at Del Frisco's :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



croatan said:


> Either day is fine for me. Tuesday would definitely work. And Carlos: Del's Delights are on me, so get your Cuban ass down here!
> 
> Yup. Looks like they have a new website (which just made all sorts of damn noises when I opened it)


I didn't notice. I have my speakers turned off. :r

Is 635 really the best way to get there from Addison? Google maps wants me to take 635 to 121.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



rack04 said:


> I didn't notice. I have my speakers turned off. :r
> 
> Is 635 really the best way to get there from Addison? Google maps wants me to take 635 to 121.


Yessir, that's the way.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Getting there at 5pm is a haul from Addison, but 635 to 121 (then exit north on Main St.) is the best route. Parking is in back on on the street (there is additional parking in the lot across the street). Make sure not to park too close to Mikey's SUV, it might be rocking. Grapevine Cigar Co. is next door, but we alway have plenty to pass around.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



BeagleOne said:


> Getting there at 5pm is a haul from Addison, but 635 to 121 (then exit north on Main St.) is the best route. Parking is in back on on the street (there is additional parking in the lot across the street). Make sure not to park too close to Mikey's SUV, it might be rocking. Grapevine Cigar Co. is next door, but we alway have plenty to pass around.


I get off work at 5:00pm so depending on traffic I might be there between 5:30pm-6:00pm, though that's just a guess. I learned my leason not to get directions from Trudy. I might end up in Garland. :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



rack04 said:


> I get off work at 5:00pm so depending on traffic I might be there between 5:30pm-6:00pm, though that's just a guess. I learned my leason not to get directions from Trudy. I might end up in Garland. :r


Or, even more likely, in an accident


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



BeagleOne said:


> Getting there at 5pm is a haul from Addison, but 635 to 121 (then exit north on Main St.) is the best route. Parking is in back on on the street (there is additional parking in the lot across the street). Make sure not to park too close to Mikey's SUV, it might be rocking. Grapevine Cigar Co. is next door, but we alway have plenty to pass around.


Traded in the SUV for an Altima that has yet to be christened by a 40-year-old.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

June is my month. It has Fathers Day and I have done that 5 times and now I find out there is some idiot with 18 kids out there. June is also the month of my birth and since this is the year some believe I will turn 50 I think it only best that I surround myself with friends and people who truly see my vision, depth and the broad spectrum of my ever increasing paranoia.

Justin I am ashamed of you and I had such high hopes for you. I am now considering taking a job back in Dallas ( I interview on Friday XX) to help shape you into the person I know you can be versus the knuckle dragging hairy beast you currently seemed destined to be. Course if you choose to go that route, you will meet your mate the second week of June and I will wash my hands of it and wish you two all the happiness I can muster.

I unlike the others will not give up on you.:tu

As a side note it will be good to see Tony again. I am curious to see what marriage has done to him.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



ttours said:


> June is my month. It has Fathers Day and I have done that 5 times and now I find out there is some idiot with 18 kids out there. June is also the month of my birth and since this is the year some believe I will turn 50 I think it only best that I surround myself with friends and people who truly see my vision, depth and the broad spectrum of my ever increasing paranoia.
> 
> Justin I am ashamed of you and I had such high hopes for you. I am now considering taking a job back in Dallas ( I interview on Friday XX) to help shape you into the person I know you can be versus the knuckle dragging hairy beast you currently seemed destined to be. Course if you choose to go that route, you will meet your mate the second week of June and I will wash my hands of it and wish you two all the happiness I can muster.
> 
> ...


Well then I've got some smokes I'm sure you will enjoy. :r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



rack04 said:


> Well then I've got some smokes I'm sure you will enjoy. :r


That Bolivar was nice. Looking forward to it.

tt:cb


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Bumpity Bump.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

yeah and fight the traffic going west. We'll hold a herf near downtown so it will be close to you. The western guys can come over for one.:r


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Eh.. that would be a negative Ghost rider.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



BeagleOne said:


> Eh.. that would be a negative Ghost rider.


Kind of like the children of Satan and going to church, they get real sweaty if the go east of Grapevine.:BS

I have never met a group of men more high maintenance since the Lennon Sisters:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Yeah well the trouble with Tarrant is I keep having to set my watch back 30 years. Sides we have better and more shops. Can you get Liga Pirvadas over there? Hah:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



Mowee said:


> Yeah well the trouble with Tarrant is I keep having to set my watch back 30 years. Sides we have better and more shops. Can you get Liga Pirvadas over there? Hah:r


I heard all Liga Privadas are fakes.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Can you smoke a good stick and have a decent drinks and meals in Dallas proper? Honestly Frank, the Liga Pirvadas thing is getting old (and IMHO they won't that good anyways). Tap In is midway. You can decide to go or not to go. :cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> Okay, I am confirmed for a class in Dallas from June 6th - 9th and can get away and herf one night so let me know if anyone is up for an informal herf in Dallas one of these 2 nights. I am staying near Love Field and have a rental car.
> 
> scottie





volfan said:


> Okay so Tap In on Tuesday or Wednesday evening?





BeagleOne said:


> Tuesday works better for me (non-workout days).





croatan said:


> Tuesday would definitely work.


Wait if we're talking about June 6th-9th, that's a Friday-Monday - how did we end up on a Tuesday or Wednesday? Are we considering Tuesday the 10th?


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



BeagleOne said:


> Can you smoke a good stick and have a decent drinks and meals in Dallas proper? Honestly Frank, the Liga Pirvadas thing is getting old (and IMHO they won't that good anyways). Tap In is midway. You can decide to go or not to go. :cb


Tony, honestly the traffic for me getting there is just too tough. If I leave after 4 it takes me well over an hour to an hour and a half to get there. Coming into Dallas you are going against traffic....sides Volfan is in Dallas. But you guys can do what ya want.

And yes you can have a smoke and well not a decent meal....a fantastic meal. Not bar fare, but top quality stuff. at reasonable prices. Yeah they have bar food too....burgers and such...but can you get lamb or seabass or grouper or Ahi tuna at the Tap? They also have a great selection of rum and scotch.

I dunno why you guys don't come over sometime and see what we have.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



Mowee said:


> Tony, honestly the traffic for me getting there is just too tough. If I leave after 4 it takes me well over an hour to an hour and a half to get there. Coming into Dallas you are going against traffic....sides Volfan is in Dallas. But you guys can do what ya want.
> 
> And yes you can have a smoke and well not a decent meal....a fantastic meal. Not bar fare, but top quality stuff. at reasonable prices. Yeah they have bar food too....burgers and such...but can you get lamb or seabass or grouper or Ahi tuna at the Tap? They also have a great selection of rum and scotch.
> 
> I dunno why you guys don't come over sometime and see what we have.


I can only speak for myself, but when considering a herf place I want to look at where _everyone_ is coming from and pick a _central_ location, even if it's not in anyone's backyard. For those of us who will be coming to this herf, I'm in Denton, Croatan's in Ft. W, Beagleone's in Ft. W, Rack04's in Addison, ttours is in Frisco (I think he still is, at least), and volfan's in Dallas. I think Grapevine is a pretty good midpoint, personally. And as for lamb, seabass, grouper or Ahi tuna? I probably have a little different perspective on herfs than others, since I'm still a youngin, but I see a herf as a place to socialize, get to know people, and smoke cigars. Whether or not the location has Ahi tuna steaks is sort of irrelevant to me. I don't mind going to upscale places, but I don't have the bones to afford a $120 dinner with drinks. Again, just my :2.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Once you get the dates down and location - I'd like to join and meet some of these guys that post so often on here. I live in Plano & work in Grapevine at a lil' resort called the Gaylord Texan so I can do Dallas or Mid-Cities; one thing for sure about DFW, you have to drive to enjoy the area- I have visited Grapevine Cigars a few times but never sat down for a drink & a smoke at the tap-in next door. I have a co-worker that might be interested in going as well, all depending on the date chosen. I'll keep an eye on this post and see what is decided in the end.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



TDIvey said:


> Once you get the dates down and location - I'd like to join and meet some of these guys that post so often on here. I live in Plano & work in Grapevine at a lil' resort called the Gaylord Texan so I can do Dallas or Mid-Cities; one thing for sure about DFW, you have to drive to enjoy the area- I have visited Grapevine Cigars a few times but never sat down for a drink & a smoke at the tap-in next door. I have a co-worker that might be interested in going as well, all depending on the date chosen. I'll keep an eye on this post and see what is decided in the end.


Ah - the "li'l Gaylor Texan."  If you came after work, it'd be a total of about a 3 minute drive to the Tap Inn. It'd be great to have you at the herf!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



mikeyj23 said:


> Wait if we're talking about June 6th-9th, that's a Friday-Monday - how did we end up on a Tuesday or Wednesday? Are we considering Tuesday the 10th?


sorry, 8th - 12th and Tuesday and Wednesday is the only time I can get away.

scottie


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Let's go with the 10th (Tuesday) at the Tap In. If things are workable, we can do a second herf (and if Scottie is up for it) on Weds in Dallas area. Grapevine is centrally located for most of us. Parking is easy here and we know we are going to be real late night unless the girls are really loose again.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> sorry, 8th - 12th and Tuesday and Wednesday is the only time I can get away.
> 
> scottie


Aah - that makes a lot more sense. Maybe I just got mixed up on dates. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



mikeyj23 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but when considering a herf place I want to look at where _everyone_ is coming from and pick a _central_ location, even if it's not in anyone's backyard. For those of us who will be coming to this herf, I'm in Denton, Croatan's in Ft. W, Beagleone's in Ft. W, Rack04's in Addison, ttours is in Frisco (I think he still is, at least), and volfan's in Dallas. I think Grapevine is a pretty good midpoint, personally. And as for lamb, seabass, grouper or Ahi tuna? I probably have a little different perspective on herfs than others, since I'm still a youngin, but I see a herf as a place to socialize, get to know people, and smoke cigars. Whether or not the location has Ahi tuna steaks is sort of irrelevant to me. I don't mind going to upscale places, but I don't have the bones to afford a $120 dinner with drinks. Again, just my :2.


The dinners are like 20 bucks. My highest bill for lots of drinks and dinner has been like 40.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



mikeyj23 said:


> I probably have a little different perspective on herfs than others, since I'm still a youngin, but I see a herf as a place to socialize, get to know people, and smoke cigars. Whether or not the location has Ahi tuna steaks is sort of irrelevant to me. I don't mind going to upscale places, but I don't have the bones to afford a $120 dinner with drinks. Again, just my :2.


I agree with Mikey, a .99cents can of whip cream for his man breasts, a 30 pack of Natural Light and a stick or two of beef jerky and we are set for under $20.00. The man is not just a pretty face. He has many fine qualities.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



BeagleOne said:


> Let's go with the 10th (Tuesday) at the Tap In. If things are workable, we can do a second herf (and if Scottie is up for it) on Weds in Dallas area. Grapevine is centrally located for most of us. Parking is easy here and we know we are going to be real late night unless the girls are really loose again.


So, is this the confirmed date yet? I may be able to make it and would like to know for sure? Thanks!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Ask Scottie, but I would say yes it is. :cb


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Okay, Tuesday it is at the Tap In. I had to move because of my training to the Las Colinas area in Irving so I believe that I am closer now anyways.

scottie


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> Okay, Tuesday it is at the Tap In. I had to move because of my training to the Las Colinas area in Irving so I believe that I am closer now anyways.
> 
> scottie


Good deal. Looking forward to this.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

If I can make it out there, I'm game.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> Okay, Tuesday it is at the Tap In. I had to move because of my training to the Las Colinas area in Irving so I believe that I am closer now anyways.
> 
> scottie


Tuesday, June 10th at Tap In it is. See you all there, expect for you Trudy you'll see me. I know how you like to scan the crowd for good looking guys.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



rack04 said:


> Tuesday, June 10th at Tap In it is. See you all there, expect for you Trudy you'll see me. I know how you like to scan the crowd for good looking guys.


I will take that as a compliment, as it was intended. There is no sense in sitting with a group of fat old guys when you can sit with good looking guys. 
Course you know this means you and I will be sitting alone with Mikey. Course he wont stay seated long once the music starts and he spies unescorted pregnant married woman.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



ttours said:


> Course you know this means you and I will be sitting alone with Mikey. Course he wont stay seated long once the music starts and he spies unescorted pregnant married woman.:tu
> 
> tt:cb


Ah, you weren't there for that memorable night. Had you been, you would realize that escorted or unescorted is irrelevant, and I leave Tony and James to clean up any problems with said escorts. Oh, and I'm not into preggos.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



mikeyj23 said:


> Ah, you weren't there for that memorable night. Had you been, you would realize that escorted or unescorted is irrelevant, and I leave Tony and James to clean up any problems with said escorts. Oh, and I'm not into preggos.


That's true. He left the husband to us. :gn

--

Also, I'm going to edit the thread title to reflect the time and place of the herf.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



croatan said:


> Also, I'm going to edit the thread title to reflect the time and place of the herf.


Show us your mighty mod powers. :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



rack04 said:


> Show us your mighty mod powers. :tu


It strange: Trudy says the same thing to me every time he gets drunk.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Count me in, might bring a buddie or 2 as well that I've been telling about CS. Will good to meet some of you crazy guys - sounds like fun.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Bump

:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



croatan said:


> It strange: Trudy says the same thing to me every time he gets drunk.


Loose lips..... better save me a sheet on the sleeper.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*

Thursday bump


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



croatan said:


> It strange: Trudy says the same thing to me every time he gets drunk.


Boy, things have changed since I last hung out with you guys.
I am fearing July.:r


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



volfan said:


> I am staying at the Embassy Suites Love Field and we can change the name of the thread to Plano or Addison area if it suits James.
> 
> scottie


plano? hell, that's like driving to the east coast for us in FTW. 

bruce


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Herf just isn't coming fast enough. :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

bumpity bump for the herfity herf.

and true dat, Justin.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Tick Tock Tick Tock....

:cb


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i'll try and make the 10th, but i might be in sunny FL by then. if it was still on for this thursday then i'd be there. i'm moving back to FTW tomorrow night. :chk

bruce


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome back Bruce. Hope you can make it there.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Bump. :tu


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Might as well bump it once more.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Daily bump - I might also bring a friend to this one.

Roster:
Volfan
Rack04
Ttours
BeagleOne
Me+friend
Croatan
Mowee (?)
TDIvey+friends
Nozero (?)
Publicspeakingnerd (?)
Broozer (?)

So we'll have anywhere from 7-14. Looking forward to this!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Daily bump - I might also bring a friend to this one.
> 
> Roster:
> Volfan
> ...


Just so there's no confusion, I will _not _be there. A fiver to the first man to give Mikey a wet willie (trudy, button your trousers)


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

yayson said:


> Just so there's no confusion, I will _not _be there. A fiver to the first man to give Mikey a wet willie (trudy, button your trousers)


Is there such thing as a self-wet-willie?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I may have a few friends showing up as well. Not sure yet.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Bump.:tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> I may have a few friends showing up as well. Not sure yet.


You have friends?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Do they serve food at Tap Inn?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Do they serve food at Tap Inn?


They do and it's good, too.  No rare sushi-grade ahi steaks, though. Just your standard bar fare, although it's a lot tastier than most bars.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> They do and it's good, too. No rare sushi-grade ahi steaks, though. Just your standard bar fare, although it's a lot tastier than most bars.


Hell that's what I'm used to.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Talked to broozer yesterday. He doesn't have internet access right now, but he's planning on coming.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> You have friends?


He sure does.
He uses Rentapal.com. :r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface said:


> He sure does.
> He uses Rentapal.com. :r


That and Craigslist :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

bump for good measure.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Tomorrow is herf day. I hope everyone is ready.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

yayson said:


> Just so there's no confusion, I will _not _be there. A fiver to the first man to give Mikey a wet willie (trudy, button your trousers)


I will willie Mikey for free, We will even take a picture, but will black box the faces of everyone else.

I may bring a date as well. My wife wants to go so I told her the Tap Inn was a strip club and it is probably amateur night and Mikey will hog the stage. I think I convinced her to stay home and watch the kids.

tt:cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ttours said:


> I think I convinced her to stay home and watch the kids.
> 
> tt:cb


What the rest of the herfers don't have a say in this? :r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Dallas Fort Worth Area June 8th or 9th*



mikeyj23 said:


> That's it - although if Carlos comes we'll be at Del Frisco's :tu


I forgot what a kiss ass you were.

Stereo willie for you!!!

tt:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> What the rest of the herfers don't have a say in this? :r


Mikey is the only one that knows I am married and has had the pleasure to have been in her presence, to the rest I am just a gigolo, and if this was a democracy I would join another club!!!LOL

Settle down Justin, I thought you were on my side. How easily you are lured by the darkness.

tt:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Not a problem with me. My wife might stop by for dinner then leave for our apartment. Also, it is karaoke night at the Tap In. :chk


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ttours said:


> Settle down Justin, I thought you were on my side. How easily you are lured by the darkness.
> 
> tt:cb


Easy there big fella. :tu I am most definately on your side. In fact I'm relying on you to have my back tomorrow night. I've heard from a credible source that some wise guys from Fort Worth are planning on jumping me and stealing my fakes as part of a sick initiation ritual.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Not a problem with me. My wife might stop by for dinner then leave for our apartment. Also, it is karaoke night at the Tap In. :chk


Thanks Tony, your a peach

tt:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Easy there big fella. :tu I am most definately on your side. In fact I'm relying on you to have my back tomorrow night. I've heard from a credible source that some wise guys from Fort Worth are planning on jumping me and stealing my fakes as part of a sick initiation ritual.


Now I am in a quandary as I am supposed to hold you down on your back!!!:ss

probably should bring the wife and get a table near the door:BS

tt:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

rack04 said:


> EI've heard from a credible source that some wise guys from Fort Worth are planning on jumping me and stealing my fakes as part of a sick initiation ritual.


Eh.. we have our own fakes, but Mikey is the one to watch out for when the married women are around.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Eh.. we have our own fakes, but Mikey is the one to watch out for when the married women are around.


I don't mind fakes - they stay nice and perky.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that this is the best way to go? Looks like 635 is also an option but I don't know which was is best with traffic.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this is the best way to go? Looks like 635 is also an option but I don't know which was is best with traffic.


I'd definitely opt for G.B. rather than 635.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this is the best way to go? Looks like 635 is also an option but I don't know which was is best with traffic.


You'll hit the tolls, lights and some traffic, but you will be fine with this route.

All packed and ready with my fakes. Met up with Volfan last night at my B&M, he may appear earlier than the rest of the group I will be htere around 5pm. Trudy, don't hit nor let any other vehicles hit you this time. :cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> You'll hit the tolls, lights and some traffic, but you will be fine with this route.
> 
> All packed and ready with my fakes. Met up with Volfan last night at my B&M, he may appear earlier than the rest of the group I will be htere around 5pm. Trudy, don't hit nor let any other vehicles hit you this time. :cb


I'll get packed up at lunch and leave work at 5:00. Hopefully get there around 5:30.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> You'll hit the tolls, lights and some traffic, but you will be fine with this route.
> 
> All packed and ready with my fakes. Met up with Volfan last night at my B&M, he may appear earlier than the rest of the group I will be htere around 5pm. Trudy, don't hit nor let any other vehicles hit you this time. :cb


Wreck one car and labeled for life. Maybe I will let my wife drive!!!:tu

tt:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ttours said:


> Maybe I will let my wife drive!!!










_Never a good decision._​


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> _Never a good decision._


:tpd:


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Wreck one car and labeled for life. Maybe I will let my wife drive!!!:tu
> 
> tt:cb


That is the way to do it, thenyou can drink more with us. Speaking of cars, I wonder if James will be bring his new toy tonight?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> That is the way to do it, thenyou can drink more with us. Speaking of cars, I wonder if James will be bring his new toy tonight?


I can't believe you would refer to the future Ms. James Nace as a toy!!!

I thought James was serious this time. Man that guy goes through broads like Lindsey goes through rehab.

tt:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> That is the way to do it, thenyou can drink more with us. Speaking of cars, I wonder if James will be bring his new toy tonight?


Is it silver and shiny?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> I can't believe you would refer to the future Ms. James Nace as a toy!!!
> 
> I thought James was serious this time. Man that guy goes through broads like Lindsey goes through rehab.
> 
> tt:cb


Not her, but she is a great gal and exactly what James needed. I believe the toy I am referring to is sporty and fast. :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

T-minus 1 hour. I completely forgot to grab a camera on my way back to the office. Hopefully someone will remember to bring one.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, it will probably be after 6 before I get there now due to some unforeseen issues in my training class (such as lab equipment is not working correctly). So I will see yens around 6:30pm or so.

scottie


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

the party has started!!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a great freakin' time and enjoyed the company. I am not a big fan of James right now though :tu as he is a BIG ENABLER.

scottie


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

volfan said:


> I had a great freakin' time and enjoyed the company. I am not a big fan of James right now though :tu as he is a BIG ENABLER.
> 
> scottie


:r
James got you?

Those guys are sure fun.
Glad they took care of you Scottie.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

volfan said:


> I had a great freakin' time and enjoyed the company. I am not a big fan of James right now though :tu as he is a BIG ENABLER.
> 
> scottie


I had a great time too Scottie. It was really nice meeting all the Dallas people. Ha I'm only kinding. I'm not to much of a James fan myself. ENABLER!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

We just finished up at the bar. Great time meeting everyone, thanks for coming out and making Scottie regret meeting James. u JK

Scott, glad you had a good time. If you have time tomorrow, meet me at the shop for one last smoke. Justin, we got to get you over to Fort Worth when Carlos shows up. :cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> We just finished up at the bar. Great time meeting everyone, thanks for coming out and making Scottie regret meeting James. u JK
> 
> Scott, glad you had a good time. If you have time tomorrow, meet me at the shop for one last smoke. Justin, we got to get you over to Fort Worth when Carlos shows up. :cb


Just like you're in the dog house now, that would definately put me in the dog house.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, I need to go make it up to my dear wife right now... Hmmmm... might make it an all nighter in the bedroom! Ciao!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Yeah, I need to go make it up to my dear wife right now... Hmmmm... might make it an all nighter in the bedroom! Ciao!


Too much puff puff pass for you amigo.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was a lot of fun.

It was great finally getting to meet Scottie, Justin, and Mrs. Tours 

Watching Tony end the evening singing karaoke was priceless


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Watching Tony end the evening singing karaoke was priceless


Wow.
Missed that.
Hope he does it for me next month.:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Daily bump - I might also bring a friend to this one.
> 
> Roster:
> Volfan
> ...


Let's see who showed...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Wow.
> Missed that.
> Hope he does it for me next month.:r


Just between you and me, Carlos, that's not all he said he'd do for you next month.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Really had a great time last night. It was nice to meet those two cool guys that came with Trudy. That guy surrounds himself with class acts.

I was hoping Tony would have his pictures posted, but I guess negatives were not the only thing exposed last night:tu

I will once again make a visit to photo pucket and try to figure out how to post my picture. So far I am 0 for 87.

Thanks again I had a great time.

tt:cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ttours said:


> Really had a great time last night. It was nice to meet those two cool guys that came with Trudy. That guy surrounds himself with class acts.
> 
> I was hoping Tony would have his pictures posted, but I guess negatives were not the only thing exposed last night:tu
> 
> ...


Email the pictures to me and I'll post them.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Email the pictures to me and I'll post them.


Easy big fella, let me go 0-88 and if it is not up in the next 15 minutes check your email

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Email the pictures to me and I'll post them.


:r
Email?
What is that?:r


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ttours said:


> Easy big fella, let me go 0-88 and if it is not up in the next 15 minutes check your email
> 
> tt:cb


I bet your wife could figure it out. :r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Photo bucket is now my B#$%^. Whose your daddy?

Photoshop is next. Had a great time and look forward to the next one.

Cheers










Yes ma'am, yes ma'am, I will be careful, Yes ma'am










Volfan - head, Mikeyj23, Ms. ttours, Tdulin, ttours, Vchapa, Croatan, BeagleOne, Ron, Rack04 - half man half manster









L-R, Volfan, Mikeyj23, Ms. ttours, Tdulin, ttours, Vchapa, Croatan, BeagleOne, Ron, Rack04









Clockwise or L-R, Rack04, Croatan, Volfan, Mikeyj23, My wife wiping spit out of her eye from Mikeyj23









They asked Mikeyj23 to spell his name Michael. He got real close, on the third try!

tt:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ttours said:


> Clockwise or L-R, Rack04, Croatan, Volfan, Mikeyj23, *My wife wiping spit out of her eye from Mikeyj23*


Too many jokes, none of which I will say and all of which you can guess...:bn


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

No ma'am I did not buy another vinotemp.










I think it's a rule Scottie to put all the good looking guys up front.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Gotta get down there for one of these.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Gotta get down there for one of these.


Blueface in July 2008, somewhere west of Grapevine (city that shall remain nameless ) - Tickets on sale now, more expensive at the door.

Would love to see you.

tt:cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

James is that the Liga Privada you were smoking? :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have got to look up the photos of my last time down there in Grapevine.
Those were some pictures to remember.:r


----------

